# 2014 Ford E350 15 passenger van



## spearwarrior (Nov 9, 2015)

I have a black ford van and thinking about driving on weekends. Will my van qualify? thanks in advance This is my first post here.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I don't see why not....I like it...Go BIG or go home! ;-)

Andy

PS - Fuel mileage may not be the best BUT if you already have it go for it!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I believe they do state no 15pax vans, easiest way is to email them.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I see one the ridesharing guys forum he states no full size vans such as the econoline or sahara but I can't find it on the Uber website.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

4 doors and you should be good to go.....people even use 4 door pickups so I don't see why your van would be any different....I use a 4 dr minivan....

Oh one thing you may want to check tho...after a certain number of passengers (at least in VA) you have to get a special endorsement on your drivers license....depending o the laws in your state you may need an endorsement or simply remove a row of seats....

Andy


----------



## spearwarrior (Nov 9, 2015)

The van is flex fuel so I'm hoping that will help in regards to miles. I'll email both Uber and Lyft and ask thanks.


----------



## spearwarrior (Nov 9, 2015)

Just did chat with uber, vans not accepted and same with Lyft. Any ideas of other ways to make money with this van on nights and weekends?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

spearwarrior said:


> The van is flex fuel so I'm hoping that will help in regards to miles. I'll email both Uber and Lyft and ask thanks.


E85 drops your mileage, its a bit cheaper to buy but savings don't amount to actual savings. In my van around town I'll get 15mpg on e85 around 10mpg.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

spearwarrior said:


> Just did chat with uber, vans not accepted and same with Lyft. Any ideas of other ways to make money with this van on nights and weekends?


HI,

Just curious but why is the van not acceptable?...The big pax vans do have 4 doors....

You can do Uship or hook up with a courier and do package delivery OR if you are close to interesting sights or shopping you can book vanpool rides ( I charge $40 a head to take shopping trips to Richmond (about 80 miles away), or we go on gambling trips (that is about 120 miles one way) and I charge $50 a head for a day (I get comps from the casinos for the people I bring) or in the summer I take people to VA beach.....
you CAN make good $$...just have to book the van up....Side bonus you get to hang out in "interesting" places!

All the Vanpool stuff is done as a share the cost "carpool" so it is covered by personal insurance (Van is in a LLC name (where I am the sole member) and I lease it from them for a large sum so all the passenger payments go towards paying for use of the van and fuel(thus not for profit after leasing the vanand expensesd) so personal insurance covers it....Am I pulling an Uber ?? ;-O

Good luck

Andy

PS - FWIW they accepted my Caravan...Also a previous poster said no 15 pass vans...Maybe just take out a row of seats?


----------

